# An interesting concept for patents, or not?



## JohnNevets (Jun 12, 2007)

Peer to Patent

I just found a story about this up on Slashdot. I'm very intrigued not just for the potential in the software and tech sectors, but just for patents in general. It looks like it got its official go ahead recently. I do have some concerns, is this just going to turn into a big company stomping out little guy patents (not that it doesn't already happen) or are the rest of us and the competitive companies going keep each other at bay? I'm considering signing up as a reviewer, just to see what happens with this whole project, but I'm also slightly concerned about what rights I may give up in the process/ or extra responsibilities I'd be taking on especially in relation to my license. Dammit Jim, I'm an Engineer not a Lawyer! I may have to dig into this a bit more.

Anyway food for thought,

John


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

Yikes-

I don't know. I just gave a quickie look at the link you posted and my initial knee jerk reaction is that I don't like it.

I am the proud owner of US Patent # 7039966 which is a utility patent that I prosecuted myself so I have a good understanding of the patent process.

This is why I am having a negative reaction:

Somebody submits a patent application and they allow it to be reviewed through this peer network. Major players in that particular industry, once they know about this new system, will be hyper vigilant about anything that relates to progress in their specific industry or market. As soon as they see something submitted that they like, they could justify that they thought of it first and generate some crap about how they have this paper trail that indicates comparable prior art.

You see, when my patent was eventually allowed and then published as a matter of public record, that was 14 months after my application was submitted. The reviewer at the USPTO is supposed to be knowledgeable about the existing art. THis new process allows any idiot anywhere in the country to jump in and claim that they thought of it first and by the way here is a sketch on a napkin from 2003.

And hnestly, a lot of people do have the same good idea but I say the credit should go to the guy that decided to get off his ass and do something about it. A great idea ain't worth a nickel. An approved patent has some real value.

I totally see how the system is supposed to work but I have my fears.


----------

